# An Autumn Love



## uberben (Oct 3, 2006)

My parents taking a stroll through the woods near our cabin along Lake superior in Northern MN. I thought it was too cute to pass up.


----------



## x highhand17 (Oct 4, 2006)

wow i ove this shot with the colors and the trees and how they seem tobe trapping them, your parents do seem a little to centered to me but for some reason im always paranoid about that. Fantastic shot =]


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 4, 2006)

I like everything about this photo.
From the colour of the leaves to the walkpath leading through the photo to the position where you parents are (which is not all centred, only horizontally so) - even the title you chose for this!
These trees gave you a wonderful light, toning, and the trees seem sooo protective! 
Beautiful.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 4, 2006)

wow, what a beautiful road... wish i was walking there...


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 4, 2006)

Very nice.

Eric


----------

